# Willard Kicked My Arse!



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well Nortah has been posting replies to other folks reports on Willard indicating a strong desire to chase the wipers of willard. So I pm'd him and offered to help him get his first wiper as I have found success chasing those freight trains. We started out thinking with the crappies spawning we would snag our limits real quick and then begin the wiper chase seeing we started at 6 am. Well we tried a couple spots for Crappies but they did not want to cooperate.I guess about 8 we started the troll for the wiper and came up empty except for a 12-14 pound Buglebeak Bass that Nortah snagged on his Lucky Craft. Shortly thereafter as I was handing Nortah a swivel something hit my ultra light ugly stick and pulled it out the back of the boat. Tried dragging a treble across the area to see if I could snag it to no avail. Nortah had to leave at 3 for class so I didn't want to waste anymore fishing time looking for an inexpensive rig so we started trolling across the open water thinking maybe the wipers had moved off the rocks due to the recent cold fronts again drew a zero. In frustration and desperation we docked the boat and ran over to smith and edwards I bought some worm harnesses and bottom bouncers due to Lunkerhunters recent reports of success with those rigs.I was scratching my head as I was trying to rig one up because I had never employed that tactic.I finally got it rigged and started pulling it but to no avail.Now it was getting close to time for Nortah to leave to get to his class so we pulled into the marina and anchored at a spot that I used to catch big cats and in no time Nortah caught a nice cat and then it was time to go. Final score Nortah 1 huge carp and 1 nice cat and still yet to get a wiper and I am without my favorite fishing pole now but at least it wasn't my loomis and I have found someone I would gladly spend a day fishing with even with poor results.Kyle we have to do it again as soon as the weather stays warm for about 10 days so we can wipe yesterday off the books.Kyle has pics of the carp and the cat he can post them if he wants.Come on warm weather.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No more Ugly? That sucks! At least it was a semi-disposable rod though. Too bad you missed that fight.

Sorry you didn't get wiper, Nor-tah. You'll get one someday.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It was a blast. I got quite the sunburn, learned what people mean by "the bugs" and got to fight a big fish on my baitcaster!! You guys dont even know how excited I was to even fight what I thought was a wiper. Cant wait to do it again. Luv2fsh&hnt was a great guide and told some sweet stories and the sun was shining, no complaints! I'll get the pics posted soon and by gosh i'll get that wiper some day!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Question how fast were you trolling?...Wipers as we found out thanks to Fatbass tips 8) favor a higher trolling speed...say 2.5 MPH and up varying the trolling speed. We've caught them at slower MPHs but nothing lower than say 1.9 MPH.

Sorry you lost your rod/reel...I'm sure we'll see the pictures of the next Willard Wiper hunters of the fish that hits like a freight train and provides a great fight. :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

> Question how fast were you trolling?...


We started out at 2.5 tried as fast as 2.9 and tried as slow as 1.4 thinking maybe they wanted a little slower presentation with all the little cold fronts that had recently passed through. I have had that little ugly stick for right around 13-14 yrs almost like losing a member of the family. At least I can buy another one but maybe it was a sign from the fishing gods that it is time for me to upgrade to the Loomis ultra light partnered up with a pflueger reel.Just don't tell the wife because she near about skinned me alive when I bought the first Loomis and the high dollar reel I put on it so as far as she knows it will just be an ugly stick.
I am glad you enjoyed the story Mr Fatbass as much enjoyment as you got out of it it makes me wonder if maybe you haven't lost a reel or two to the mighty wiper.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am no Willard Bay expert by any means but I did come across what look like some really good articles about fishing Willard Bay, and Bottom Bouncing/Worm Harness and Wipers and Walleyes, and stuff like that, here is a link to get you started

http://utahoutdoors.com/pages/indexwillard.htm


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you enjoyed the story Mr Fatbass as much enjoyment as you got out of it it makes me wonder if maybe you haven't lost a reel or two to the mighty wiper.
> ...


That is nuts!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You forgot the keyword though Fatbass "YET". As much as you chasem it is only a matter of time. It is a small price to pay for the opportunity to have that kind of fish practically in my back yard.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

fatbass said:


> but I never lost a rod. 8)


Your day is coming pilgrim . :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like I need to make a trip up there....and bring some bug spray!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Luv2fsh&hnt was a great guide and told some sweet stories and the sun was shining, no complaints!


Did he tell you about the one were he shot a hole in the bottom of a boat?? :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Luv2fsh&hnt was a great guide and told some sweet stories and the sun was shining, no complaints!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: No, haha I will have to ask him about that one!


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a confession to make. After reading everyones post I felt like it would be impossible to go to willard and NOT catch something. I mean there is some quality info on these posts. So I bought a little of everything and headed on up there yesterday. Fished half a day and nothing. Only saw two wipers caught the whole time I was there. Felt like I had never fished before. And the bugs!!! they may not bite but they are in your ears, up your nose, down your shirt. I think I'll wait until you guys say its the hottest fishing you've ever seen before I head back.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Coach said:


> I have a confession to make. After reading everyones post I felt like it would be impossible to go to willard and NOT catch something. I mean there is some quality info on these posts. So I bought a little of everything and headed on up there yesterday. Fished half a day and nothing. Only saw two wipers caught the whole time I was there. Felt like I had never fished before. And the bugs!!! they may not bite but they are in your ears, up your nose, down your shirt. I think I'll wait until you guys say its the hottest fishing you've ever seen before I head back.


The truth is that fatbass and luv2fsh&hnt are so ugly the bugs won't even bother them. :wink: :lol: Sorry to hear you got your butt kicked, maybe next time. I still need to get with you fine men and do some fishing and bull****ting.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Sounds like I need to make a trip up there....and bring some bug spray!


Sounds like you need to go fishing somewhere. Where you been Jat!? Got a licence yet?
Jahan- I think thats a great idea! Lets do it soon!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Imagine that Jahan calling someone ugly.Hey pot meet kettle........


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Imagine that Jahan calling someone ugly.Hey pot meet kettle........


I try to make myself feel better.  Missed you at the last BBQ, what the hell.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine that Jahan calling someone ugly.Hey pot meet kettle........
> ...


I intended to attend that shin dig but I didn't get off work until 8 am and had to work again at 6 pm so I was sleeping.Hopefully next time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, you got *JINXED*, fatbass!!!

Did it come out of the little bracket you mounted down low?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

fatbass said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you got *JINXED*, fatbass!!!
> ...


Sounds like a big carp got it . LOL I must admit I have lost a few rods in my day . I think last year I found 2 outfits at Willard trolling close to shore . One is a ugly stick , I could hook you up . :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hellsangler69 said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Welcome to the club my friend!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You better never buy a good reel . It would ruin you . Heck my cheap reels cost more than 35 dollars . :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that it maters now but here are the pics I had from the day. That carp was a tank and I thought for sure I had a wiper.
[attachment=1:1nydpn20]P1020537.JPG[/attachment:1nydpn20]
[attachment=0:1nydpn20]P1020540.JPG[/attachment:1nydpn20]


----------

